# Obtaining Driver's License in Joburg



## susmita.t (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello

I have recently arrived in Joburg. As I do not have a driver's license, I am having lots of problems goin to work n back. 

Is it possible to learn driving in Joburg and get a SA Drivers License even though I do not have a drivers license from my own country and am here on temporary work permit.

Please advise.

Thanks
Susmita


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

susmita.t said:


> Hello
> 
> I have recently arrived in Joburg. As I do not have a driver's license, I am having lots of problems goin to work n back.
> 
> ...


Hi Susmita
Can you drive at all?
You will need driving lessons and as you may realise, the traffic in Johannesburg can be horrendous.
Look at the following:
Where do I go to get a driver's licence? | Transport, road and rail


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

I have a feeling that you might need to have an SA ID number to hold an SA license


----------



## susmita.t (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Johanna and Martina

That's the info that I had, that I cant get a license here if I do not have a SA ID. Thanks for confirming though.


----------

